# Gruselbilder schießen - Welches Licht



## LL0rd (11. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne ein Paar gruselige Fotos schießen. Die Fotos möchte ich in einer verlassenen Ruine bei Dunkelheit schießen. Die einzige Lichtquelle soll eine schwach leuchtende Taschenlampe sein (was den Gruseleffekt noch verstärkt). Das ganze soll in etwa so aussehen.

Nur mein Problem ist jetzt das Licht. Nehme ich tatsächlich eine Taschenlampe mit leeren Batterien, dann ist das Licht trotz langer Belichtungszeit und 1.8er Blende nicht stark / hell genug. Bei einer vollen Taschenlampe habe ich natürlich ein überwiegend weißes licht. Wenn ich eine orange Folie davor setze, dann bringt das auch keinen Erfolg, denn die Taschenlampe scheint einfach durch. Bei einer braunen Folie habe ich zwar den gewünschten Effekt, allerdings ist da wieder das Licht zu schwach.

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen, wie man so eine Lichtsituation hinbekommt?


----------



## chmee (12. September 2009)

Viele Variablen 

1. Welche Kamera. Bei einer Digiknippse ist schnell Ende mit Empfindlichkeit, bei einer DSLR holt man da natürlich noch mehr raus.
2. Färbung. Es gibt ganz schicke (und funktionsfähige) Beleuchterfolie, die das Licht garantiert warm macht. CTO und Golden Amber sind typische Anwärter. Zur Not macht es auch Photoshop.
3. Das Beispielbild ist -naja- sehr simpel. Da kann man nicht viel sagen.
4. Wenn Du mit einer Taschenlampe auf einen Punkt schiesst und den fotografierst, dann wird wohl die Umgebung im Schwarzen versinken, das wäre (finde ich) recht schade. Ergo sollte man irgendwie auch Umgebungslicht haben, welches im Vergleich zum Hauptlicht (Taschenlampe) sehr viel schwächer sein wird. 
5. Wenn das Taschenlampenlicht wirklich das einzige und das Hauptlicht ist, dann würde ich Jenes natürlich sehr stark haben wollen. Wenn da staubige Ecken sind, die testweise aufwirbeln, damit man einen Schein hat.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. September 2009)

... und mit deinen bunten Folien kommst du auch nur dann weiter,
wenn der automatische Weißabgleich in der Kamera deaktiviert ist.
Statt Folien mühsam vor die Linse zu halten, kannste auch gleich
eine Tageslicht-Farbtemperatur (5600K oder höher) manuell einstellen,
vorausgesetzt deine Kamera lässt das überhaupt zu.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## LL0rd (12. September 2009)

Die Fotos werde ich natürlich mit einer DSLR schießen. Habe eine EOS 450D



chmee hat gesagt.:


> 2. Färbung. Es gibt ganz schicke (und funktionsfähige) Beleuchterfolie, die das Licht garantiert warm macht. CTO und Golden Amber sind typische Anwärter. Zur Not macht es auch Photoshop.





Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Statt Folien mühsam vor die Linse zu halten, kannste auch gleich
> eine Tageslicht-Farbtemperatur (5600K oder höher) manuell einstellen,
> vorausgesetzt deine Kamera lässt das überhaupt zu.



Sorry, verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich die Folie vor die Linse der Kamera halte und nicht vor die Taschenlampe?



chmee hat gesagt.:


> 4. Wenn Du mit einer Taschenlampe auf einen Punkt schiesst und den fotografierst, dann wird wohl die Umgebung im Schwarzen versinken, das wäre (finde ich) recht schade. Ergo sollte man irgendwie auch Umgebungslicht haben, welches im Vergleich zum Hauptlicht (Taschenlampe) sehr viel schwächer sein wird.



Also die Taschenlampe ist die einzige Lichtquelle, die ich eigentlich eingeplant habe. Denn so reichlich viel an Equipment habe ich nicht und werde es auch nicht wirklich mitnehmen können. Denn mir wird da vor allem der Strom fehlen.


----------



## chmee (12. September 2009)

Die Folie benutzt man eigentlich vor dem Licht. Der Tip von Martin war, den automatischn Weissabgleich abzuschalten, sonst regelt die DSLR den Warmton quasi weg. Weiterer Weg wäre, den Weissabgleich manuell auf kalt(Tageslicht) zu stellen. Ergebnis, alles wird wärmer auf dem Bild.

Aber auch Dein Weg funktioniert : Die Folie setzt man vor die Linse, macht einen manuellen Weissabgleich und nimmt sie wieder weg. Das bedeutet aber, für einen orangen Look musst Du blaue Folie nehmen. Trotzdem würde ich eher darauf achten, saubere Bilder nach Hause zu nehmen und im Nachhinein einen Look reinzubauen. Es wäre schade, wenn alle Bilder irgendwie nichts geworden sind.

Licht : eine zweite Taschenlampe mit  gewölbtem Stullen/Backpapier an die Decke oder hinter den Fotoapparat leuchten kann schon ne Menge bringen. Kreativ sein 

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde das Beispielbild so schlecht, dass ich es nicht als Ideen-Vorgabe nutzen würde.

Bei gruselig und Schein denke ich eher an:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/collindookie/3398805229/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/keiththorne/2511362313/
http://www.flickr.com/groups/47619725@N00/

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. September 2009)

Am besten nutzt du überhaupt keine Folie.
Folie schluckt Licht ... und zwar nicht zu knapp.
Und von der Ware "Licht" hast du ja nicht gerade im Überfluss. 
Statt dessen nutzt du die Farbtemperatur-Einstellung deiner Kamera, um Warmton zu erzeugen.
Sollte das nicht die gewünschte Wirkung erzielen, kannst du es z.B. mit Photoshop auch nachträglich machen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## LL0rd (12. September 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich finde das Beispielbild so schlecht, dass ich es nicht als Ideen-Vorgabe nutzen würde.
> 
> Bei gruselig und Schein denke ich eher an:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/collindookie/3398805229/
> ...



Naja, also gruselig finde ich die Bilder nicht gerade. Das erste Bild ist einfach nur eine Taschenlampe im Wald und die anderen haben meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr mit Fotos zutun, es ist für mich eher Artwork. Dieser übertriebene HDR Effekt vernichtet die Echtheit des Szenarios. Als ich das erste Mal das Bild gesehen habe, dachte ich an eine 3D Modeling Software oder an ein Screenshot aus einem Computerspiel. Denn ohne Drogen ist die Welt nicht HDR!

Ich habe jetzt mal ein Bild geschnappt, das mein Bruder als RAW-Bild aufgenommen hat. Ich habe dann mal etwas mit den Farben rumgespielt, also das Ergebnis fand ich - zumindest für 2-3 Min rumspielen - garnicht mal so schlecht:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/42034125@N08/3911471627/sizes/l/

Dafür dass das Bild bei Tageslicht aufgenommen wurde, finde ich das Ergebnis für den ersten Versuch schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## chmee (12. September 2009)

Über Bilder kann man streiten, Kunst ist subjektiv.. Der letzte Link ist die Creepy-Group, da kann man alle über einen Kamm scheren oder auch nicht. Jedenfalls hab ich auf Anhieb kein Bild gefunden, dass gruselig, Indoor und mit Taschenlampe ist. 

Ich weiss nun nicht, ob Du wirklich gruselig suchst, oder Grunge oder Retro oder Oldfilm-Look.

Jedenfalls viel Erfolg beim Schießen, kannst die Bilder ja mal zeigen.
mfg chmee

p.s.: Warum ich das erste Bild gruselig finde? Die Bäume umschreiben die Vergänglichkeit des Lichts und weisen auf das Dahinter. Die eigene Psotion wird in diesem "Wald" absolut relativ, überall wird es genau so aussehen. Es wird nicht besser und die Angst lauert im Dunkeln.

Meine Gegenfrage ist natürlich, was denn an dem von Dir gelinkten ersten Bild gruselig sein soll? Ich sehe da eine Taschenlampe auf nem Sims, unbearbeitet, rauschig, wenig Platz für "meine" Phantasie.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. September 2009)

Wenn jetzt nicht die Qualifikation in der Formel1 liefe, dann würde ich ja spontan einen Live-Workshop machen zum Thema "Color Grading in Photoshop". Aber falls Interesse besteht und irgendjemand das "Ding" ankündigen mag, dann kann ich es ja im Anschlus machen.
Also so gegen 16 Uhr, wenns Recht ist. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## LL0rd (12. September 2009)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Also so gegen 16 Uhr, wenns Recht ist.



Also 17 Uhr würde mir da mehr passen, weil ich gleich noch kurz weg muss.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiss nun nicht, ob Du wirklich gruselig suchst, oder Grunge oder Retro oder Oldfilm-Look.
> .....
> Meine Gegenfrage ist natürlich, was denn an dem von Dir gelinkten ersten Bild gruselig sein soll? Ich sehe da eine Taschenlampe auf nem Sims, unbearbeitet, rauschig, wenig Platz für "meine" Phantasie.



Ich weiß nicht wirklich, was ich da so gruselig finde. Ich kann es nicht wirklich beschreiben. Aber jeder von uns findet etwas anderes Gruselig.

Wenn man sich an Filmen orientiert, dann finde ich ausschnitte aus The St. Francisville Experiment in der Hinsicht recht beeindruckend. Hab zwei Ausschnitte bei Youtube rausgesucht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3GVuWeY1m4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiSHaYU1XAY&feature=related

Sonst wäre da noch The Blair Witch Project. Aber eins haben alle diese Filme gemeinsam: Die Aufnahmen stammen von unheimlichen Ort und es ist generell recht wenig Licht vorhanden. 

Etwas, was außerdem noch gruselig ist, ist z.B. dieses Posterbild: http://up.programosy.pl/foto/poster_1.jpg

Der Film ansich ist eher lustig, aber das Poster....


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. September 2009)

Dann mach hinne, um 16 Uhr geht es los. Ist auch schon so angekündigt. 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/inter...-00-uhr-workshop-color-grading-photoshop.html

Bis später,
Martin


----------

